# Couple of Pictures from Saturday



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Worked with the dogs on Saturday found out that my dogs daughter honors naturally and looks like she is going to be a rel nice little dog attached a couple of pictures

[attachment=1:1lujtlpe]Cha[attachment=0]Copy of Pheasants.jpg[/attachment:1lujtlpe]mp &

Sage.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Outstanding. That reminds me, I've got a free membership and ten birds I need to go burn up out at Wasatch Wing and Clays...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Dude, I'm jealous. Wish I could get out as often as you. Looking good, great looking pups.


----------

